
Android Ladoo - Arthanari
https://thenextweb.com/google/2013/09/07/these-geeks-are-urging-google-to-name-the-next-version-of-android-after-indian-sweet-ladoo/?fb_action_ids=10151570656271786&fb_action_types=og.likes
======
Arthanari
If you have ever tasted Ladoo, I am sure you will upvote and share it
shamelessly to as many people you know and even those you don't and do your
deed to pay credit to the most delicious yumminess you have always craved for.

And if you haven't tasted i would sincerely recommend you to give it a try in
some good quality shop and don't forget to thank me if i am the one
introducing you to Ladoo for first time irrespective of what Google decides.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=ladoo](https://www.google.com/search?q=ladoo)

